# Viren und die Folgen



## Anonymous (9 November 2002)

Sieh es mal so: damals hattest du mal einen Klez-Virus entdeckt. Wenn jetzt jedoch deine Festplatten nicht booten und Funken sprühen, hat das eine andere Ursache.

Übrigens hatte der Provider recht: Leute, die Viren streuen sind keine reinen Opfer - in den allermeisten Fällen haben sie grob fahrlässig gehandelt.


----------



## Anonymous (9 November 2002)

PS:
Dabei nutzt der Schädling eine längst bekannte Sicherheitslücke im Internet Explorer; auf ungepatchten Systemen wird der Wurm schon in der HTML-Vorschau von Outlook ausgeführt. 

Wer die bekanntermassen unsicherste Softwware Outlook ohne alle eingebauten Sicherungen und Patches betreibt, hat eine gewisse Mitschuld. Updates für outlook gibts unter office.microsoft.com kostenlos (wenn auch nicht für Raubkopien)


----------



## virenscanner (9 November 2002)

@Gast


> Sieh es mal so: damals hattest du mal einen Klez-Virus entdeckt. Wenn jetzt jedoch deine Festplatten nicht booten und Funken sprühen, hat das eine andere Ursache.


Full ACK.


> Übrigens hatte der Provider recht: Leute, die Viren streuen sind keine reinen Opfer - in den allermeisten Fällen haben sie grob fahrlässig gehandelt.


Hier bin ich allerdings nicht so ganz Deiner Meinung:
Oma X bekommt von Tochter Y zu Weihnachten einen PC geschenkt (mit Modem on Board), damit auch Oma X endlich das Internet entdecken kann. Oma X schafft es eventuell nach Anleitung noch, die eintreffenden EMails ihrer Tochter Y zu beantworten. Dummerweise bekommt Oma X nun eine Klez-Mail. Da sie von Computerviren/Würmern etc... keinerlei Kenntnis hat, öffnet sie diese natürlich und schon ist ihr Rechner infiziert. 

Grob fahrlässig hat sie in meinen Augen nicht gehandelt. Hier sind die Default-Einstellung von MS sowie des PC-Vertreibers wohl eher "grob fahrlässig" zu nennen als Oma X's Verhalten. 

Ich bin nicht der Auffassung, dass sich jeder EMail/Internetbenutzer vorher einem Intensivkurs zur Absicherung seines Systems zu unterziehen hat.

Virenscanner


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2002)

Und wenn die Tochter der Oma ein Auto schenkt, dürfen wir doch nicht im Ernst erwarten, dass die gute alte Frau niemanden umfährt? Das wär doch echt zu viel verlangt.

Computer kann man halt nicht betreiben ohne die Bedienungsanleitung zu lesen und zu befolgen. Wer wie von M$ vorgesehen die Funktion "Windows Update" auch nur alle sechs Monate aufgerufen hat, hat Klez nicht automatisch installiert bekommen. Wer ein anständiges Email-Programm oder gar OS verwendet auch nicht.  Wer tatsächlich ein Anti-Viren-Programm laufen hatte, wurde vor der Ausführung dieser Datei gewarnt - selbst ohne auf dem neusten Stand zu sein.

PS: Ich hab meinem Vater den Rechner eingerichtet samt Internet. Das System läuft auf Win95 und ist insoweit sicher, als da keine Dienste und Programme sind, die er nicht beherrschen kann. Klez kann dem gar nix.


----------



## virenscanner (10 November 2002)

@Gast


> Und wenn die Tochter der Oma ein Auto schenkt, dürfen wir doch nicht im Ernst erwarten, dass die gute alte Frau niemanden umfährt? Das wär doch echt zu viel verlangt.


Der Gesetzgeber schreibt (was das Auto angeht) einen Führerschein sowie eine Pflichtversicherung vor.  Für die PC-Nutzung ist mir eine solche Auflage durch den Staat noch nicht bekannt. 
Autos werden übrigens i.A. mit funktionstüchtigen Bremsen ausgeliefert. Man muß dort nicht die Bedienungsanleitung lesen, um herauszubekommen, dass man noch die Bremsbeläge installieren sollte.


> ...Wer wie von M$ vorgesehen die Funktion "Windows Update" auch nur alle sechs Monate aufgerufen hat, hat Klez nicht automatisch installiert bekommen.


??? 6 Monate hat Malware somit noch immer Zeit gehabt ???
Sicherheitslücken werden zumeist erst ausgenutzt und dann vom Hersteller (nach Bekanntwerden) früher oder später geschlossen.


> Wer ein anständiges Email-Programm oder gar OS verwendet auch nicht.


Nun, in der Bedienungs"anleitung" zu einem WIN-Rechner steht davon sicherlich nichts...
Hierzu ist bereits darüber hinaus gehendes Wissen erforderlich.


> PS: Ich hab meinem Vater den Rechner eingerichtet samt Internet. Das System läuft auf Win95 und ist insoweit sicher, als da keine Dienste und Programme sind, die er nicht beherrschen kann. Klez kann dem gar nix.


Leider ist Klez (war ja nur ein Beispiel) nicht die einzige Malware.  
Ich hoffe, dass Dein Vater von entsprechender Malware verschont bleibt.


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2002)

Du irrst. Guck Dir die verheerendsten Viren des letzten Jahres an. Die allermeisten Sicherheitslücken waren schon sehr lange bekannt und die Patches waren auch Monate vorher erhältlich.

Bei meinem Vater installiere ich jetzt übrigens Phoenix. Der hat gar keinen Email-Client und sehr schöne Filter gegen aktive Inhalte. So kommt die Malware gar nicht erst auf den Rechner.


----------



## virenscanner (10 November 2002)

@Gast


> Du irrst. Guck Dir die verheerendsten Viren des letzten Jahres an. Die allermeisten Sicherheitslücken waren schon sehr lange bekannt und die Patches waren auch Monate vorher erhältlich.


Ich sehe im Moment nicht, wo ich das "Gegenteil" geschrieben habe (und mich allso irrte). Natürlich wären die meisten Würmer durch regelmäßige Software-Updates nicht so "erfolgreich" gewesen.  

Und wenn alle Internet-Anwender "Brain 1.0" oder besser einsetzen würden, sähe die Lage noch viel besser aus.  Was für mich aber nicht bedeutet, dass es grob fahrlässig von den "unwissenden" und "nicht-sensibilisierten" Personen ist, das Internet zu benutzen.


----------



## Heiko (10 November 2002)

Liebe Leute,
ich habe überhaupt nichts gegen Eure Diskussion - eher im Gegenteil: ich finde sie recht interessant.
Eine Bitte hätte ich allerdings: langsam aber sicher seid Ihr total off-topic. Könntet Ihr das vielleicht im allgemeinen Virenforum weiterführen?
Ich möchte Euch nicht abwürgen, aber hier passts wirklich nimmer rein.

Danke!


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2002)

Ach komm, wenn man immer und überall on topic sein muss, schadet das nur dem Traffic. Eine Diskussion lässt sich halt nicht in ganz kleine Schubladen verhackstücken.


----------



## Heiko (10 November 2002)

Dieser Bereich des Forum soll grundsätzlich dem Support dienen. Da passt diese Diskussion eigentlich nicht mehr rein.
Zudem wirds für die, die nach etwas bestimmtem suchen, einfacher.


----------



## virenscanner (10 November 2002)

@Heiko

Ich stimme Dir zu, dass die jetzige Diskussion definitiv "off_topic" ist.  Nur, wie kann der letzte (off_topic-gehende) Abschnitt in einen neuen Strang verschoben werden?


----------



## Heiko (10 November 2002)

Das hab ich versucht. Der Übergang ist aber so fliessend, dass das faktisch nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2002)

@Heiko

Ab Posting 6280 inclusive wäre mein Vorschlag.
(Dummerweise ist derzeit jedes weitere Posting off_topic)


----------



## virenscanner (10 November 2002)

@Heiko und alle Mitleser:

Der letzte "Gast" war ich (irgendwie war ich "abgemeldet")...


----------



## Heiko (10 November 2002)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ab Posting 6280 inclusive wäre mein Vorschlag.
> (Dummerweise ist derzeit jedes weitere Posting off_topic)


Da das gut zu passen scheint hab ich das mal umgesetzt. Gelöscht wurde nichts, nur verschoben.


----------



## virenscanner (10 November 2002)

Dank Heiko's Eingriff nun on_topic:

@Gast



> ... So kommt die Malware gar nicht erst auf den Rechner.


Nun, es gibt außer EMail und Browser auch noch CD-Rom und Disketten etc..., worüber Malware verbreitet werden kann.  

Die großen Provider sowie auch die Computerhersteller propagieren doch auch gerade, dass die Internetnutzung "kinderleicht" ist (sogar Boris Becker ist online)...  Von Aufklärung über Sicherheitseinstellungen habe ich noch nichts von denen in der Werbung gesehen. Dort wird nur immer gesagt, dass auch unsere Oma X (ohne irgendwelches Grundwissen zur Si cherheit ) problemlos "internetten" kann. 

Was die "Infizierten" angeht: Welches sind denn die dadurch gefährdeten Systeme? Wieder die der gleichen "Benutzergruppe". Für die anderen Benutzer des Internets ist das eher nur lästig (z.B. unnötiges Mailaufkommen), eine Gefahr besteht hier aber nicht.  Insofern "hinkt" meiner Meinung nach der "Autovergleich" eh ein wenig.

Nehmen wir nochmals Oma X, die von der Tochter Y eine Mail bekommt mit dem Betreff "Urlaubsfotos" und dem Dateianhang "Urlaubsf.exe".  Welche Oma X würde diesen Dateianhang nicht "doppelklicken"?  Welche Oma X würde ihre Tochter Y erst einmal anrufen, ob diese ihr die Mail geschickt hat oder nicht?


----------



## technofreak (11 November 2002)

Hallo,


			
				virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> Die großen Provider sowie auch die Computerhersteller propagieren doch auch gerade, dass die Internetnutzung "kinderleicht" ist (sogar Boris Becker ist online)...  Von Aufklärung über Sicherheitseinstellungen habe ich noch nichts von denen in der Werbung gesehen. Dort wird nur immer gesagt, dass auch unsere Oma X (ohne irgendwelches Grundwissen zur Si cherheit ) problemlos "internetten" kann.



Danke! Diese  überheblichen und neunmalklugen gerade hinter den Ohren trocken gewordenen
selbsternannten Experten, die sich gar schrecklich über die DAU´s mokieren und dabei völlig 
vergessen , daß sie auch mal in die Wi... ge.... ha......!

Anstatt den von Herstellern und Verkäufern den Gefahren hilflos ausgelieferten zu helfen,
haben sie nichts anders zu tun, als sich arrogant über die Dummies zu ereifern.
 Schließlich gibt es außer PC´s und Internet auch noch andere Dinge , mit denen sich Menschen beschäftigen.

Daher sollten sie, anstatt so dämliche Sprüche wie "geschieht ihnen ganz recht, warum klicken 
sie auch auf jeden Button." loszulassen, lieber aktiv bei der Aufklärung und Hilfe mitarbeiten.
Gruß
Tf


----------



## virenscanner (12 November 2002)

*Was ist, wenn Oma X sich einen Virus eingefangen hat*

Tja, was ist dann?

Angenommen, Oma X bekommt eine Mail von ihrem Provider, dass sie munter Viren verschickt und der Provider schreibt ihr, dass ihr Zugang gesperrt würde, falls sie diesen Zustand nicht binnen xxx Tage ändert.

Was kann Oma X nun machen?

(Sie wird vermutlich ihre Tochter Y diesbezüglich befragen. Allerdings ist Tochter Y auch nicht schlauer und ebenfalls infiziert. )


----------

